# Side walk plow



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, i live in Ottawa have 8km of 5ft wide side walks and was wondering if a kubota F3680 series lawn mower with a cab,heat and a plow would be a good option.Thanks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to plowsite. Fellow Canuck! I have a very similar machine called a ransome. It was not 4x4 and I dont think yours is either. A blower might go well but it will be so slow unless you had heavy stuff. The machines have enough hp to really move a blower but We decided to not use our machine only because it was actually 2 wide for the job. We had planned on a blade but didnt have a cab ect and had other options.

I drove the machine around in the snow last year and found it to be a little light on snow only because of the wide tires however. I think with some weight plates on the back and maybe some better tires it would be fine. A v plow would be my pick of attachemtns for that machine on sidewalks. 

Post a pic. Lets see the cab


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Dodge02,

We have been running three John Deere F-1145s with cab,blower, brooms, and 72" mower decks. Our oldest unit has over three thousand hours on it, our "newest" unit has 2300 hrs. NONE of these units were ever brought in for warranty service of any kind. These units have since been replaced with the 1400 series by John Deere I believe.

19 months ago we decided to purchase a Kubota F-2880 setup the same as our aging 1145s, to date this machine has had a windshield replaced, five(5) wiper arms, a steering ram, three different rear axle leaks, and one entire frame(yes everything was swapped by the dealer to a new frame). The machine has 347hrs on it when it is working it is a very comfortable machine. However it is highly unreliable and I would strongly recommend giving any other machine serious consideration. Maybe we got a lemon but I'll never chance it again.


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have used a old atv for side walks before, but since I have a lot more I though I should upgrade to a better machine and sine i could work with it during the summer doing lawns. I was also thinking about a bobcat s160 short width model, but thought the kubota would be better. Here's a hyperlink of the kubota I was thinking of http://www.kubota.com/f/products/attachmentView.aspx?modelId=40


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Dodge, where do you do all those sidewalks? The 'bota is sweet w/that blower. Some of the S205'S are only 5' wide, one pass clearing.


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

There are some bike/sidwalk paths that need to be plowed in the winter, and I will go with the Kubota since i could mow fields in the summer, and i could trailer it easily to. Thanks for your thoughts Dodge2.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought a John Deere 2320 with P/A blade cab and spreader on the back. Sales guy said local University has a few of them and loves them. Looked at Kubota BX series but they were more money and I'm not a huge Kubota fan anyway


----------

